# مادة التلك...



## عبدالله السبيعي (5 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
ارجوا المساعدة...

بخصوص مادة التلك، ماهي ومما تتكون وفي اي صناعة تُستخدم

شكراً مقدماً...​


----------



## yassen kassar (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم .
انا الذي اعرفه بودرة التالك وهي عبارة عن مادة تستخدم اثناء السباكة الرملية حيث توضع على النموذج الخشبي لمنع التصاق النموذج الخشبي بالرمل
وهي شبيهة ببودرة الاطفال


----------

